# Picture Paints 1000 Words.



## GMansfish

Hi All

Have taken the plunge on a new Adventure Island, told the kids santa won,t be around this year no presents. Maiden voyage on Sunday 6/12/09 went in at Shoal Bay in good nor easter. The smiles on faces says it all, great fun. Went over to Jimmys Beach took about 25 mins over, beating into the wind and less than 10 on way back. Stable as crossing the run out tide,slop and swell.

Only thing is I have not worked out the seat plugs won't stay in holes, tried every way to tighten won,t stay in. Now to work out how to catch fish off it.


















GMansfish


----------



## craig450

Nice one Gman, those AI's are getting quite popular.
With the seat, check that the little plastic covers arent still over the lugs on the bottom of the seat, they can be hard to tell if they are if you dont know about them.
If they are removed already, you have to push them in pretty hard for the first few times until they wear in a bit.


----------



## Guest

Magic 8)


----------



## mcbigg

Beautiful place you get to play around in up there.

Regarding the seat, check out this thread: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19660

I had a similar problem. Check out the pictures on page two to make sure that your plugs have the plastic covers removed, as Craig said.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ELM

Looks like you are both really hating it Gmanfish :lol:. Enjoy and welcome to the AI fleet, will add you to the list in the wiki if that is ok.


----------



## suehobieadventure

Excellent craft you will have loads of fun. I would suggest the tramps if going out with kids on board. RE seat lugs depends on whether you have the new seat or not. The new seat has a screw in system as previously described, the old seat just requires a descent tap to get the lugs sitting firmly in the holes. This was a problem for me when I first bought my AI. I just give the lugs a tap with the handle of my net and all's well. HAVE FUN.


----------



## GMansfish

Thanks to all,

For your advice and encouragment. I had the tramps on with the boy onboard, he was happy sitting on the back. I kept asking was he hanging on and he insisted all was good. He did lose is hat in the middle of the drink. Shall be heading out sunday either SWR or Hat Head.

Elm that is fine with me.

Regards

Glenn


----------



## ELM

GMansfish said:


> Thanks to all,
> He did lose is hat in the middle of the drink. Shall be heading out sunday either SWR or Hat Head.


Hat Head :lol: Is that where you go to buy new hats in Sydney :lol: :lol:



> Elm that is fine with me.


 consider it done.


----------

